# First run



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I ran my first 5K race today. That translates to 3.2 miles. It was flat, on a bike trail. The weather was windy and threatening to rain with the temps in the very low 40's. I did well-not super winded and I felt good, albeit a little sore, at the end. 

My official stats: I finished 149th out of 363 entrants (some just walked it) and 5th of 8 in my age group. My time was 34:40, for an average mile of 11:11. 

I could not be happier.

My wife and a very good friend of ours ran a half marathon at the same event as my 5K and both did well. I'm very proud of them both.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Great for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is great! I bet tonight you guys will be planning your next marathon.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Lilmissy, not yet.  But we will be running more this summer. We really enjoyed ourselves. DW turns 39 today and she really wanted to do this. For those who know SWPA, we were at the little Boston (Boston, PA) Trail run. I'm sore now and sure to be tomorrow but I'm really happy.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats Jason!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

That's great! Congrats to all 3 of you!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel pretty good this morning. Thank you, Biofreeze. DW is doing ok too.

The race was a lot of fun and I was really surprised by all the camaraderie. There was a lot of encouragement amongst the runners and while everyone was a little competitive, it was more a friendly competition. 

The 5K was won in 17 minutes and the half was won in 1 hour 21 minutes.

DW says she's not sure about any more half marathons, but we both know we will be racing again. Heck, it's worth it for the free tshirt!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Jason said:


> I feel pretty good this morning. Thank you, Biofreeze. DW is doing ok too.
> 
> The race was a lot of fun and I was really surprised by all the camaraderie. There was a lot of encouragement amongst the runners and while everyone was a little competitive, it was more a friendly competition.
> 
> ...


12 years after high school my wife's closet is still full of race shirts. LOL


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I see a furure Iron Man contestant! CONGRATS


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Jason said:


> Heck, it's worth it for the free tshirt!


I love the free T shirts! I'm wearing an Earth Day 5K shirt right now!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Agreed. It's worth it just for the shirts.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Free shirts, the only reason to run!


----------

